# صلاة من أجل أختنا / Apsoti



## fredyyy (14 أبريل 2010)

مزمور 43 : 5 ​ 
لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ 
*مُنْحَنِيَةٌ* يَا نَفْسِي 
وَلِمَاذَا *تَئِنِّينَ* فِيَّ؟ *تَرَجَّيِ* اللهَ 
لأَنِّي بَعْدُ *أَحْمَدُهُ* *خَلاَصَ* وَجْهِي *وَإِلَهِي*. ​


مزمور 46 : 1 ​ 
اَللهُ لَنَا *مَلْجَأٌ* *وَقُوَّةٌ*. 
*عَوْناً* فِي *الضِّيقَاتِ* وُجِدَ *شَدِيداً*. ​

​مزمور 91 : 15 ​ 
*يَدْعُونِي* *فَأَسْتَجِيبُ* لَهُ. 
*مَعَهُ أَنَا* فِي *الضِّيقِ*. *أُنْقِذُهُ وَأُمَجِّدُهُ*. ​


رومية 12 : 12​ 
*فَرِحِينَ* فِي الرَّجَاءِ 
*صَابِرِينَ* فِي *الضَِّيْقِ* *مُواظِبِينَ* عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ ​





*يارب *
*عندما تضيق *
*بنا الظروف ونشعر بالضعف *
*وعندما تخور قوانا ونعجز عن أن نفكر *
*إلى من نلجأ وإلى من نصرخ وإلى من نسكب قلوبنا *
*لك وحدك نرفع عيوننا لأنك أنت عوننا وتسمع أنَّات القلب *
*إننا نترجاك يا سر خلاصنا وقوتنا يا شديد القدرة يا من تنقذ وتتمجد *
*يارب. عندما نرى العدو من ورائنا وقسوة الحياة عن جانبنا *
*وبحر الهموم المضطرب أمامنا لك وحدك نصلي بثقة*
*يا من بكلمتك يسكت البحر والرياح تهدأ *
*يا صاحب الأمر والرأي الأخير *
*سلطانك بلا حدود يا سيد *
*حبك ومراحمك تغمرنا *
*تمد يدك وتنقذنا *
*ُتخلص بالتمام *​ 
*من يظهر *
*فيُريح القلب إلا أنت *
*يا صاحب الكرسي العالى والمرتفع*
*أنت تميل ُأذنك وتسمع صراخنا وخفقات قلوبنا *
*يا من أحصيت شعور رؤسنا فرح قلوبنا *
*أعطنا صبرًا من عندك في الضيق *
*شدد سواعدنا. قوي عزيمتنا *
*أنت لا تطفئ فتيلة ُمدخنة*
*طـوع إرادتنـا لمجـدك*
*أخرجنا من التجربة*
*بـقـوة أعـظـم *
*بإيمان أثبت*
*بشكـر دائم*
*بفهم أروع*
*بـنـحـبـك*
*آآآمين*​


----------



## +Coptic+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*امين
صلاة جميلة
ربنا يحافظ علي اولادة*


----------



## ABOTARBO (14 أبريل 2010)

*بابا يسوع..*.. * من فضلك أقبل صلاتى 
وصلوات أولادك من أجل بنتكApsoti*
*أدّخل أنت يارب فى حياتها... وفرح قلبها... وإسندها فى خدمتها....*
*يارب أعطها سؤل قلبها ... اللى أنت شايفه لمجد أسمك القدوس*
*أشكرك يارب لانك سمعتنى وأنك كمان هتستجيب لانك طيب وقدوس*





​


----------



## +Roka_Jesus+ (14 أبريل 2010)

*امين يارب استجب لينا*
*لانك حنون وعطوف*
*ربي من سواك نلجأ ليه*
*من سواك يا الهي*
*بنطلب اليك ياربي ان تكون مع بنتك*
*ارشدها للصالح يا يسوع*

*ببركة وصلوات امنا الطاهرة العدرا مريم وجميع مصاف قديسييك *
*امين*

*طمنينا عنك يا قمر*​


----------



## max mike (14 أبريل 2010)

*آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


----------



## +GOSPEL OF TRUTH+ (14 أبريل 2010)

يا رب يسوع اسند بنتك الباره ابسوتي و ارشدها لكل خير 

يا رب يسوع ليس لنا سواك الي من نذهب غيرك يا فاحص القلوب

يا رب اعينها في ضيقتها

بشفاعه قديسيك يعقوب البار اخو الرب و اغسطينوس و كل قديس امام العرش لديك

سلام الرب معكي ابسوتي


----------



## الياس السرياني (14 أبريل 2010)

*أخرجنا من التجربة*
*بـقـوة أعـظـم *
*بإيمان أثبت*
*بشكـر دائم*
*بفهم أروع*
*بـنـحـبـك*
*آآآمين*[/center][/QUOTE]

آمين 
ولأن محبتك يا رب ليس لها مثيل
ولأنك منحتنا إياها نحن غير المستحقين
نشكرك يا رب 
من أجل أختنا ابسوتي
لأنك معها في كل وقت
ونشكرك 
على كل شيء​


----------



## Alexander.t (14 أبريل 2010)

*امين
صلاه جميله جدا استاذى
ربنا معاها ويساعدها يارب
ربنا يباركك
*


----------



## جيلان (14 أبريل 2010)

*كلنا حسينا كآبة فى فترات كتيرة ومع الوقت والكلام مع ربنا بيخرجنا منها*
*ربنا معاها السكر دى ويريح قلبها الطيب*


----------



## kalimooo (14 أبريل 2010)

انــتِ الشفيـــعُ الأكـــرَمُ ​ 



​ انـــــتِ   الشفيــــعُ الأكــــــرَمُ  ​ عنــــدَ إبنِــــكِ يـــــا مَــــريَـــــــمُ
 الشفيع   عند ابنكى لأبنتكي الارضية
 لأبنتكى   الثانية  التي هي بحاجة للمسة شفاء
 وحنان   منكى ومن ابنكى ربنا يسوع
​ حُـــزتِ مقــــامــــاً  فــــي  السمــــــا   ​ فـــــوق   الخــــلائــــقِ قــــد سمــــــــا  ​ وبلغـــــتِ فــــي التقــــديـــــس مـــــا   ​ عنــــهُ الخـــــلائــــــق تحجـــُـــــــمُ  ​ 



​ بــــدرُ  العـــــلا  شمـــــسُ  الــــــوَرى  ​ مـــــع  نـــــورِكِ لـــــــن يُـــــذكَــــــرا  ​ مَــــن شَـــــكَّ فيـــــكِ وافتـَــــــرى  ​ فلَـــــهُ الجـــــزاءُ جَهَنَــــــــــمُ  ​ جبـــــريــــل وافـــــى النـــــاصــرة  ​ ببشـــــارةٍ لــــــكِ بـــــاهِـــــرة  ​ قــــــال أفــــرحـــــي يــــــا طــــاهــــرة  ​ ولَـــــكِ الهَنـــــــاءُ الأعظــَــــــمُ.  ​ 



​ ربُّ   المــــلائــــــك والبَـشــــَــــر  ​ يُهـــــديـــــكِ مجــــدا مُفتَخــــــر  ​ إنّ المَسيــــــحَ المُنتظــــــر  ​ مـِــــن جِسمِــــــكِ يتجَسَّـــــــمُ.  ​ 










​ انـــــتِ الشفيــــعُ الأكــــــرَمُ  ​ عنــــدَ  إبنِــــكِ يـــــا مَــــريَـــــــمُ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (14 أبريل 2010)

أميـــــــــن 
جميلة صلاتك يا أستاذ فريدى 
ربنا معاكى يامرنون ​


----------



## marcelino (14 أبريل 2010)

*صلوات العدرا والقديسين
*​


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (14 أبريل 2010)

*ربنا معاها ويرشدها للصالح
ببركة الخماسين المقدسة​*


----------



## خادمة رب المجد (14 أبريل 2010)

امييييييييييييييييييين

نشكرك يا رب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال 
نشكرك يا رب على كل عطاياك يا رب انت قلت
فى العالم سيكون لكم ضيق ولكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم
يا رب احنا واثقين فى وعودك يا رب احنا واثقين  ان بعد الضيق سيكون الفرح
من فضلك يا رب خليك مع ابنتك ابسوتى فرح قلبها اعطيها ما تطلب يا رب انقذها من كل شدة او ضيق يا رب ليس لدينا سواك نلجآ الية
امين

اختى الحبيبة ابسوتى ربنا معاكى ويفرح قلبك ويعطيكى ما تتطلبى الرب يسوع الميسح قال....احسبوة كل فرح يا اخوتى حينما تقعون فى تجارب متنوعة

ربنا يفرح قلبك ويبعد عنك كل تجربة بشفاعة ام النور امى العذراء وجميع الشهداء والقديسين
امين
​


----------



## tasoni queena (15 أبريل 2010)

*امين استجب يارب لطلباتنا*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 أبريل 2010)

*+++امين يا رب+++
ارشد بنتك للصالح ودبرلها كل امورها ​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 أبريل 2010)

*آمين

الرب معاكى أختنا الغاليه

ويبارك كل خطواتك


يارب أمين*​


----------



## جارجيوس (15 أبريل 2010)

رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 5: 3
 وَلَيْسَ ذلِكَ فَقَطْ، بَلْ نَفْتَخِرُ أَيْضًا فِي الضِّيقَاتِ، عَالِمِينَ أَنَّ الضِّيقَ يُنْشِئُ صَبْرًا، 


 رسالة بولس الرسول إلى أهل رومية 12: 12
 فَرِحِينَ فِي الرَّجَاءِ، صَابِرِينَ فِي الضِّيْقِ، مُواظِبِينَ عَلَى الصَّلاَةِ، 

الرب يسوع يكون معك يا ابسوتي​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 أبريل 2010)

*يا الله الحنون 
يا من نلجأ لك في كل ضيق 
نسألك ان تتحنن علي ابنتك ميرنا
وكل اولادك يا عظيم 
امين ...



مع اني مش عارف في ايه 
بس ربنا معاكي يا ميرنا 
وانا شاء الله خير ​*


----------



## Twin (15 أبريل 2010)

[q-bible]
38 *فَكُلُّ صَلاَةٍ وَكُلُّ تَضَرُّعٍ تَكُونُ مِنْ أَيِّ إِنْسَانٍ كَانَ مِنْ كُلِّ شَعْبِكَ* إِسْرَائِيلَ، الَّذِينَ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلُّ وَاحِدٍ ضَرْبَةَ قَلْبِهِ فَيَبْسُطُ يَدَيْهِ نَحْوَ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ، 
39 *فَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَكَانِ سُكْنَاكَ وَاغْفِرْ، وَاعْمَلْ وَأَعْطِ كُلَّ إِنْسَانٍ حَسَبَ كُلِّ طُرُقِهِ كَمَا تَعْرِفُ قَلْبَهُ. لأَنَّكَ أَنْتَ وَحْدَكَ قَدْ عَرَفْتَ قُلُوبَ كُلِّ بَنِي الْبَشَرِ. *
40 لِيَخَافُوكَ كُلَّ الأَيَّامِ الَّتِي يَحْيُونَ فِيهَا عَلَى وَجْهِ الأَرْضِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتَ لِآبَائِنَا. 
41 وَكَذَلِكَ الأَجْنَبِيُّ الَّذِي لَيْسَ مِنْ شَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَجَاءَ مِنْ أَرْضٍ بَعِيدَةٍ مِنْ أَجْلِ اسْمِكَ - 
42 *لأَنَّهُمْ يَسْمَعُونَ بِاسْمِكَ الْعَظِيمِ وَبِيَدِكَ الْقَوِيَّةِ وَذِرَاعِكَ الْمَمْدُودَةِ - فَمَتَى جَاءَ وَصَلَّى فِي هَذَا الْبَيْتِ، *
43 *فَاسْمَعْ أَنْتَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَكَانِ سُكْنَاكَ، وَافْعَلْ حَسَبَ كُلِّ مَا يَدْعُو بِهِ إِلَيْكَ الأَجْنَبِيُّ،* *لِيَعْلَمَ كُلُّ شُعُوبِ الأَرْضِ اسْمَكَ فَيَخَافُوكَ كَشَعْبِكَ إِسْرَائِيلَ، وَلِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ قَدْ دُعِيَ اسْمُكَ عَلَى هَذَا الْبَيْتِ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ. *
44 [إِذَا خَرَجَ شَعْبُكَ لِمُحَارَبَةِ عَدُوِّهِ فِي الطَّرِيقِ الَّذِي تُرْسِلُهُمْ فِيهِ، وَصَلُّوا إِلَى الرَّبِّ نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ الَّتِي اخْتَرْتَهَا وَالْبَيْتِ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُهُ لاِسْمِكَ، 
45*فَاسْمَعْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ صَلاَتَهُمْ وَتَضَرُّعَهُمْ وَاقْضِ قَضَاءَهُمْ. *
46 إِذَا أَخْطَأُوا إِلَيْكَ - لأَنَّهُ لَيْسَ إِنْسَانٌ لاَ يُخْطِئُ - وَغَضِبْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَدَفَعْتَهُمْ أَمَامَ الْعَدُوِّ وَسَبَاهُمْ سَابُوهُمْ إِلَى أَرْضِ الْعَدُوِّ بَعِيدَةً أَوْ قَرِيبَةً، 
47 فَإِذَا رَدُّوا إِلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فِي الأَرْضِ الَّتِي يُسْبَوْنَ إِلَيْهَا وَرَجَعُوا وَتَضَرَّعُوا إِلَيْكَ فِي أَرْضِ سَبْيِهِمْ *قَائِلِينَ: قَدْ أَخْطَأْنَا وَعَوَّجْنَا وَأَذْنَبْنَا *
48 *وَرَجَعُوا إِلَيْكَ مِنْ كُلِّ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَمِنْ كُلِّ أَنْفُسِهِمْ* فِي أَرْضِ أَعْدَائِهِمُِ الَّذِينَ سَبُوهُمْ، وَصَلُّوا إِلَيْكَ نَحْوَ أَرْضِهِمُِ الَّتِي أَعْطَيْتَ لِآبَائِهِمْ، نَحْوَ الْمَدِينَةِ الَّتِي اخْتَرْتَ وَالْبَيْتِ الَّذِي بَنَيْتُ لاِسْمِكَ، 
49* فَاسْمَعْ فِي السَّمَاءِ مَكَانِ سُكْنَاكَ صَلاَتَهُمْ وَتَضَرُّعَهُمْ وَاقْضِ قَضَاءَهُمْ، *
50 *وَاغْفِرْ لِشَعْبِكَ مَا أَخْطَأُوا بِهِ إِلَيْكَ، وَجَمِيعَ ذُنُوبِهِمِ الَّتِي أَذْنَبُوا بِهَا إِلَيْكَ، وَأَعْطِهِمْ رَحْمَةً أَمَامَ الَّذِينَ سَبُوهُمْ فَيَرْحَمُوهُمْ، *
51 *لأَنَّهُمْ شَعْبُكَ وَمِيرَاثُكَ الَّذِينَ أَخْرَجْتَ مِنْ مِصْرَ مِنْ وَسَطِ كُورِ الْحَدِيدِ*. ​

52 *لِتَكُونَ عَيْنَاكَ مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ نَحْوَ تَضَرُّعِ عَبْدِكَ وَتَضَرُّعِ شَعْبِكَ* إِسْرَائِيلَ، 
*فَتُصْغِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ فِي كُلِّ مَا يَدْعُونَكَ. *
​[/q-bible]

​*+++امين يا رب+++*​ 
[q-bible]
لِتَكُنْ أُذْنُكَ مُصْغِيَةً وَعَيْنَاكَ مَفْتُوحَتَيْنِ لِتَسْمَعَ صَلاَةَ عَبْدِكَ الَّذِي يُصَلِّي إِلَيْكَ الآنَ نَهَاراً وَلَيْلاً ​
[/q-bible]

[q-bible]
يَا سَيِّدُ لِتَكُنْ أُذْنُكَ مُصْغِيَةً إِلَى صَلاَةِ عَبْدِكَ وَصَلاَةِ عَبِيدِكَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ مَخَافَةَ اسْمِكَ. ​
[/q-bible]

​​​*+ + + امين ...+ + +*​


​


----------



## أَمَة (15 أبريل 2010)

اليك نلجأ أيها القدوس الذي لا يموت
الكلمة ... رب الصباؤت ...
صارخين قائلين:​ 
يا رب القوات كن معنا!
*فليس لنا في الضيقات معين سواك*. 
يا رب القوات ارحمنا! ​ 
قدوس قدوس قدوس انت يارب
السماء والأرض مملؤتان من مجدك!
 
اليك يا سيدي والهي ألتجئ 
وبين يديك أبتهل​

لا عن استحاقاق مني 
بل ثقة بمحبتك للبشر​ 
من أجل ابنتك الحبيبة ابسوتي​ 
لكي في حضنك تستريح
وبنورك تستضئ​ 
لأن وعدك صدق وطرقك استقامة!
أنت قلت:​ 
​تَعَالَوْا إِلَيَّ يَا جَمِيعَ الْمُتْعَبِينَ وَالثَّقِيلِي الأَحْمَالِ وَأَنَا أُرِيحُكُمْ. (متى 11:28)​ 
ها نحن جميعنا الأن من هذا المنتدى الذي كان غرسة يمينك
نطلب من الأب باسمك يا رب
أن ترفع عن اختنا وابنتك ابسوتي
كل ضيق في الجسد والفكر والنفس
أنعم عليها أن
تبتهج بالروح وتسبح اسمك القدوس 
ليكون فرحنا كاملا.

آمين​


----------



## Twin (15 أبريل 2010)

*نسيت أقولك ....*
*ربنا معاكي ويرجعك بالسلامه ومتقلقيش لو طلبوا فديه أنا علي أتم أستعداد أدفع *
*أنتي عارفه غلاوتك*
*بس لو هيحفوا متتصليش بيا أنا ميت *

*وربنا معاكي تاني*​


----------



## Molka Molkan (15 أبريل 2010)

يا رب ...................... آمين .


----------



## روزي86 (15 أبريل 2010)

ربنا يحميكي ويحافظ عليكي من اي ضيق وحزن

ربنا قادر انه يرشدك ويفرح قلبك

ارمي كل حمولك عليه وهو هيحولها لفرح عظيم


----------



## SALVATION (15 أبريل 2010)

> *عندما نرىالعدو من ورائنا وقسوة** الحياة عن جانبنا *
> *وبحر الهموم المضطرب أمامنا لك وحدك نصلي بثقة*
> *يا من بكلمتك يسكت البحر والرياح تهدأ *
> *يا صاحب الأمر والرأي الأخير *
> ...



_امين_
_ممتاز فريدى كالعاده_
_ربنا يحميك ويقويك دايما ويستجيب لك انت وابسوتى ويريح كل قلوبنا_

_يسوع يبارك حياتك_​​​​


----------



## بنت موسى الاسود (15 أبريل 2010)

_ربــــــــــــــــــــــــنــــــــــــــــــا      يفــــــــــــــــــــــرح          قـــــلــــبــــــــــــــــهـــــــــــــــــــــا
_​


----------



## ستيفان (15 أبريل 2010)

_*عندما نرىالعدو من ورائنا وقسوة** الحياة عن جانبنا *_
_*وبحر الهموم المضطرب أمامنا لك وحدك نصلي بثقة*
*يا من بكلمتك يسكت البحر والرياح تهدأ *
*يا صاحب الأمر والرأي الأخير *
*سلطانك بلا حدود يا سيد *
*حبك ومراحمك تغمرنا *
*تمد يدك وتنقذنا *_


*يارب ببركاتة احفظ الجميع *​


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

fredyyy قال:


> مزمور 43 : 5 ​
> لِمَاذَا أَنْتِ
> *مُنْحَنِيَةٌ* يَا نَفْسِي
> وَلِمَاذَا *تَئِنِّينَ* فِيَّ؟ *تَرَجَّيِ* اللهَ
> ...


 
استاذ فريدى كعادتك بتهتم بصغير والكبير وتعزية بكلماتك الذهبية الشافية لكل جرح واللى تطيب كل الم ربنا يباركك استاذنا ويخليك لينا


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

m1ged قال:


> *امين*
> *صلاة جميلة*
> *ربنا يحافظ علي اولادة*


 
امين ويبعد عنهم عدو كل صلاح


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

abotarbo قال:


> *بابا يسوع..*.. *من فضلك أقبل صلاتى *​
> *وصلوات أولادك من أجل بنتكapsoti*
> *أدّخل أنت يارب فى حياتها... وفرح قلبها... وإسندها فى خدمتها....*
> *يارب أعطها سؤل قلبها ... اللى أنت شايفه لمجد أسمك القدوس*
> *أشكرك يارب لانك سمعتنى وأنك كمان هتستجيب لانك طيب وقدوس*​​


 
امين يا ابو تربو شكرا لصلاتك وتعزياتك


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

+roka_jesus+ قال:


> *امين يارب استجب لينا*
> 
> *لانك حنون وعطوف*
> *ربي من سواك نلجأ ليه*
> ...


 روكا ميرسى يا سكر لصلاتك من اجلى نشكر ربنا على كل حاجة


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

مايكل مايك قال:


> *آميـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــن​*


 امين ميرسى يا مايكل


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

+gospel of truth+ قال:


> يا رب يسوع اسند بنتك الباره ابسوتي و ارشدها لكل خير
> 
> يا رب يسوع ليس لنا سواك الي من نذهب غيرك يا فاحص القلوب
> 
> ...


 تروث شكرا لصلاتك ليا ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

الياس السرياني قال:


> *أخرجنا من التجربة*
> *بـقـوة أعـظـم *
> *بإيمان أثبت*
> *بشكـر دائم*
> ...


 
آمين 
ولأن محبتك يا رب ليس لها مثيل
ولأنك منحتنا إياها نحن غير المستحقين
نشكرك يا رب 
من أجل أختنا ابسوتي
لأنك معها في كل وقت
ونشكرك 

على كل شيء​[/quote]
 استاذ الياس ميرسى بجد لصلاتك ربنا يباركك


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

+ cupid + قال:


> *امين*
> *صلاه جميله جدا استاذى*
> *ربنا معاها ويساعدها يارب*
> *ربنا يباركك*


 شكرا يا كابو


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

جيلان قال:


> *كلنا حسينا كآبة فى فترات كتيرة ومع الوقت والكلام مع ربنا بيخرجنا منها*
> *ربنا معاها السكر دى ويريح قلبها الطيب*


 جيلو ميرسى يا حبيبى على مشاركتك وصلاتك فعلا كتير بنحس بحزن والم بس ربنا بيرفع


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

كليمو قال:


> انــتِ الشفيـــعُ الأكـــرَمُ
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
كليمو ميرسى جداا على الترنيمة دى والعصفور دا جميل اوى اى بيقولى انتى افضل منى


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

coptic marmar قال:


> أميـــــــــن
> 
> جميلة صلاتك يا أستاذ فريدى
> 
> ربنا معاكى يامرنون ​


 شكرا مارو


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

marcelino قال:


> *صلوات العدرا والقديسين*​


 ميرسى مارسلينو


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

سندريلا2009 قال:


> *ربنا معاها ويرشدها للصالح​*
> 
> *ببركة الخماسين المقدسة*​


 امين ميرسى يا سندور


----------



## ميرنا (17 أبريل 2010)

خادمة رب المجد قال:


> امييييييييييييييييييين​
> 
> نشكرك يا رب على كل حال ومن اجل كل حال
> نشكرك يا رب على كل عطاياك يا رب انت قلت
> ...


 صلاة جميلة اوى شكرا يا بنت بابا يسوع


----------



## TULiP TO JESUS (17 أبريل 2010)

صلاة رائعة استاذنا 
الرب يبارك حياتك 
ويكون مع ابسوتي بصلواتك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2010)

صلولى كتير وصلت للسما خلاص يا هيجلى شلل يا حالة نفسية


----------



## tamav maria (20 مايو 2010)

أ

يااااااا رب
بحق تلك الأيام المباركة التى نحتفل فيها بتذكار حلول الروح القدس على تلاميذك القديسين
وبحق روحك القدوس الذى كان ومازال يعمل بقوة فى كنيستك منذ الأزل والى آخر الدهور......
انظر يارب من علو مجدك وسماك الي بنتك apsoti  حل مشاكلها وفك ضيقتها وابعد عنها كل يد 
شريره وانقذها من كل شده 
يارب ان قلت ادعوني وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدني 
يارب اسمع صراخ عبتدتك ابسوتي الواقفه امامك 
فرح قلبها يارب واديها حسب سؤال قلبها 
لان لك كل مجد واكرام من الان والي دهر
الدهور امين


----------



## ميرنا (20 مايو 2010)

امين يا نيتا


----------



## christianbible5 (10 سبتمبر 2010)

> *أخرجنا من التجربة
> بـقـوة أعـظـم *
> *بإيمان أثبت*
> *بشكـر دائم*
> ...


*هلليلويا** حبيبي fredyyy...*
*صلاة كتير حلوة...*
*الرب يبارك خدمتك...*


----------

